# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Buik en borst pijn

## meintjeX

mijn vriend heeft al weken last van druk op de borst heeft het gevoel dat hij vol zit en onder in de buik veel pijn
dus als hij het gevoel heeft dat hij vol zit kan hij niets eten en drinken 
en veel pijn
wie herkent dit 
bvd

----------


## sietske763

miss een beetje te simpele vraag,
maar is zijn stoelgang wel goed?
dus regelmatig en genoeg?
dat is een 1e optie om te vragen, anders gaan we allemaal ""gissen""
en heeft hij last van uitstralingspijn naar linker arm?

----------


## kimmie101996

ik heb zowat het zelfde! 
veel buikpijn al meer dan een maand, ze komen er nog niet achter wat het nou is.
en ook veel druk en soms steken op/in borst. 
maar als ik het tegen de arts zeg moet ik maar even afwachten... 
ik kan al wel weer gewoon eten das wel fijn.
tja ik kan je hier niet echt mee helpen.
maar ik snap het wel!!

groetjes

----------


## meintjeX

> miss een beetje te simpele vraag,
> maar is zijn stoelgang wel goed?
> Dus regelmatig en genoeg?
> Dat is een 1e optie om te vragen, anders gaan we allemaal ""gissen""
> en heeft hij last van uitstralingspijn naar linker arm?


ja hoor de stoelgaan is wel goed hadden ze op het ziekenhuis oo gevraagt,,en uitstralingspijn naar de arm heeft hij niet
altijd het gevole dat hij zo maar in invoel zit en dan kan die niet eten en drinken ,is niet elke dag hoor ,maar zo maar ineens

----------

